# Old light switch, only two wires?



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

An occupancy sensor that needs a neutral (as well as the feed hot and hot to the light) cannot be used where there are only two power wires (not counting a bare or green ground wire) entering the switch box. White wires may not be mixed with or connected to bare or green ground wires.

Seven wires altogether (three black and four white) does not make sense. Did you miss something? Can you show pictures with more detail?

How are the wires grouped at the back of the box. Not the same as the bundlings using the red wire nuts.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

AustinTexas said:


> Trying to replace the old switches in my house to occupancy sensors. I assumed it would be a snap but when I opened up the switches I found that only two wires were feeding the switches so now I'm trying to figure out all the details of hot, neutral, ground and load wires. Some of the switches only have the two wires in the box and I don't see a neutral wire so there's nothing I can do there.
> 
> This is what the other switches look like,
> 
> ...





> can I assume that the three white wires bundled and capped off are the ground wires?


They may be neutrals not grounds.
I see a copper crimp cap which would be the grounds bundled together.
White wires tied to a black wire and switch could indicate a switch leg.


----------



## AustinTexas (Jul 16, 2011)

*you're right, it doesn't make sense*



AllanJ said:


> An occupancy sensor that needs a neutral (as well as the feed hot and hot to the light) cannot be used where there are only two power wires (not counting a bare or green ground wire) entering the switch box. White wires may not be mixed with or connected to bare or green ground wires.
> 
> Seven wires altogether (three black and four white) does not make sense. Did you miss something? Can you show pictures with more detail?
> 
> How are the wires grouped at the back of the box. Not the same as the bundlings using the red wire nuts.


There is the really short bronze wire in the back, what could that be?

I will take more photos tomorrow morning.


----------



## AustinTexas (Jul 16, 2011)

I opened it up again and discovered that this is not going to work out. This is what's coming from the top of the box,










and this is the bottom of the box,










Darn!


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow Dude! Call the Man!


----------

